# Bag for R with RF 15-35 and RF 70-200



## muchakucha (Feb 20, 2020)

Anyone have a bag that fits this set up well? I have an old 5 million crumpler that I can just barely fit them into if i have the 15-35 mounted on the R. Looking for something just slightly bigger so it's not such a tight fit. I'm fine with not being able to store the 70-200 while mounted. I was looking at the Peak Design 6L sling but it looks like it's a little too small.


----------



## slclick (Feb 20, 2020)

Backpack ok? I'd look at a Lowepro Freeline 350. Versatile, tough and sleek. I'm a ProTactic user myself and if they had the Freeline when I bought mine I would have gone that route instead.


----------



## yaakovsloman (Feb 27, 2020)

I have the largest PD messenger bag and I can fit the RF 24-70mm, RF15-35mm (with one on the body) and an EF 70-200 /2.8L with adapter in place. It's pretty big, but it works.

I can even use it with the grip on the body, though it gets fat, it works.


----------



## kten (Mar 7, 2020)

I use a Directaction large messenger and sometimes add more pockets to the pals/molle ladders on the outside as needed for extra bits, speedlights and lenses. It is compact enough and the little built in pockets fit my filters and batteries etc but I especially like the internal velcro real estate that can be used to set up dividers or stick wallets and small admin pounches and panels or pockets that have hook/loop backs to the inside of the bag to keep them accessible without them being loose. There are other brands with similar designs and features in bigger/smaller sizes to it. Plus the padded small folder pocket fits my tablet I use with dslr controller thus the layout of that brand works best for me but other bags with similar style but diggerent base config may suit you better.


----------

